# Reluctant walker



## fannywylde (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi guys, I have been reading all your helpful posts for a few months now but haven't come across my puppy's problem!

Florence is nearly 17 weeks and is the perfect pup except for she HATES going out for a walk. She spends the enitire walk..doing a couple of paces...stopping to look around 360 degrees... Walk...stop and so on. Her tail is in between her legs the whole time... She walks off the lead but I have to put her on it when she sees other dogs (she's very nervous and makes a bolt for it) and when the car is in sight as she makes a mad dash for it!!

I still persevere and continue to drag her for her walks everyday but it's getting a bit disheartening and I do wonder why I bother!!! 

Is anyone else's puppy like this???


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi there,
Aww Florence does sound like she's a shy little girl, is it traffic she's worried about most pups are very nervous of cars etc at first, I would try getting her to a puppy class ASAP this will help her socialise with other pups her age and then you can go onto the next classes where she will socialise with an assortment of ages I really do think puppy & dog training classes are great for bringing them out of their shell. Regarding walking I tended to talk to my pup all the time on the walk for reassurance just gently say good girl etc and offer praise when he/she was walking well even take some treats to give and if she walks a little without sitting on her bum then treat and praise her if she stops just gently say it's ok walk on. Some dogs are just not overly keen on walking one of my previous dogs could take it or leave it to be honest, but she had to go because her sister loved walking. if you can get her out of this stage while she's young I'm sure she will soon be enjoying her walks. X


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi. Our Polly was/is exactly the same. She's happy about going out of the house but as soon as we get to the end of the drive, she freezes, sits down and whines. This started as soon as we were able to go out at 12 weeks (after two weeks of socialisation +++). I stand with my back to her, no eye contact, slight tension on the lead and wait it out. Eventually she gives in and the lead loosens a bit, I then say a cheery 'let's go' and we move forward a few paces. Repeat. When we turn round for home, she makes a mad dash and can't get there fast enough!

We had one lovely relaxed walk for 10 minutes with another very calm dog and a couple of truly disastrous walks with other dogs who were really gung ho and poor P and I were pretty traumatised by the end! But I'm pleased to report that after 11 days of patient perseverence, she is getting much better. I take a clicker and some treats and try to make it a positive, rewarding experience, also we do some sit, look, let's go exercises so it doesn't feel too much like a route march! This morning, we had a fantastic 20 minutes of happy walking and this afternoon I carried her away from the house (that's now her worst bit) for 10 minutes whilst she whined, then put her down and we walked relatively happily for 20 minutes through a bridle path and back home. Lots of loose leash walking and sniffing around.

She's frightened of traffic - cars, buses, motor bikes, pedal bikes - also sudden loud noises - drills, saws, loud birds - loves people and other dogs. But if she's sufficiently distracted with food, clicker, etc. she copes OK, so it can't be abject terror!

Her tail is pretty neutral and doesn't go between her legs, but her ears do go back, the whites of her eyes show and she looks really small in the body - sure signs that she's frightened. All these signs are diminishing, though, and she's relaxing a bit more every day. Tomorrow we're trying a thunder shirt to see if this helps her relax a bit more.

She's now 13 and a half weeks and I think we've come a very long way in the past 11 days. Please do persevere. I read somewhere that if you want a dog that you can just put a leash on and walk, then you should buy a 6-month old, not a puppy...

Toffin
x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper is easily distracted by treats when he's worried! he too loves people and other dogs but isn't happy about strange and loud noises. He tolerates traffic but it makes him jumpy. I would build up gradually, you will both get there in the end with lots of treats and praise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

did you take her out before she could go for a walk to get her used to the sight and noise of the traffic etc. I carried my 2 down the street to a larger road to get them use to traffic / lorries etc, they both shook with fear the first time i stood for a while and then returned, the third go was no problem. Perhaps start again with the walking experience and carry her the first couple of goes to give her confidence.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

We did lots of walking with P in our arms - she was fine the first few times but then started trembling and whining! We were kind but matter of fact and didn't pander to her whining.

Have just gone back to square one for our late evening round the block. Wouldn't budge an inch without whining and trembling. Back the drawing board!

Toffin
x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I also am aware of what could frighten them (like a large tractor clattering by) I pick Max up well before he is aware (due to sniffing in the bushes) and I point it out to him. As it goes by I put him down again. This seems to work really well for Max. He feels secure, but his heart rate climbs, but I would say he is interested rather than out and out scared. The second time it came by I left him on the ground he moved back from the noise a fraction, but then sat and watched it quietly go by. Loads of praise after that!


----------



## terpom (Mar 31, 2012)

My puppy was also very much like this. It took me a few weeks and so much patience to get her to enjoy her walks and to actually want to walk and not just lay down on the driveway. I used lots of treats and praise to keep her going, and sometimes we would only make it 1 block. I did take her to puppy classes and out in my arms often, she was socialized so that wasn't really the problem.

I think for some of them it's just a big scary world with all the noises and smells. Just like people, some dogs are more sensitive than others. The other thing with her was that she was actually pretty happy when I drove somewhere to walk and she didn't know where home was, but leaving from home was awful, she would just pull to go back. Keep at it, it will really get better. My puppy is almost 5 months now and we are still working on it, but it is 20 times better than it was 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki was a bit of a worrier when we first started walking - her default setting was sit - anything new and she sat... Her real fears were barking houses (dogs shut in houses that barked as we walked past) or barking cars... If other dogs ran up to her she would scream like a banshee and kids on scooters made her turn into a leaping fish on the end of her lead.
It didn't last and now she is fine, sometimes still sits for a moment if something new worries her, but otherwise fine. 
I was just very matter of fact, I didn't tend to pick her up - more inclined to move a step away from her and when she moved to be closer to me praised her like mad and set off again.
I took her out a lot initially - 4 or 5 - 5 min walks around our house, or popped her in the car and did the same elsewhere. That way she always came back before she had had too much or got too tired. We have a 7 year old collie too, sometimes I'd leave her at home so Kiki did not get too dependent on her.
Always took her with me to pick Lizzie (9) up at school, initially parking just around the corner. She always gets lots of fuss and hugs at school and she loves it, other dog walkers come up too and after we often walk over the field together, kids and dogs having a good run!
Lots of positive experiences is what you want...
Keep at it!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

When Billy was a pup he did this - just used to walk a few feet then sit down and refuse to budge. A couple of things helped at the time - firstly when he started to stop I would get excited and say 'come on Billy' and run a few steps which got him going. Secondly if you have someone else to walk with who can go in front (especially kids) your pup will want to keep up. Otherwise perserverence, lots of short walks and lots of treats / praise. It does pass - within a couple of months Billy was loving his walks and still does. 
H x


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you so much Terpom, Marzi and Hfd! That is so encouraging  It's hard to reconcile the bouncy, funny, curious and confident Polly indoors with the shaking, refusing to budge, whining, scared ball of fluff outside.

Keep keeping on... Haven't had to employ patience resources as much since my grown up children were little!

Toffin
x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Toffin said:


> Thank you so much Terpom, Marzi and Hfd! That is so encouraging  It's hard to reconcile the bouncy, funny, curious and confident Polly indoors with the shaking, refusing to budge, whining, scared ball of fluff outside.
> 
> Keep keeping on... Haven't had to employ patience resources as much since my grown up children were little!
> 
> ...


Haha! So children do get better? Mine range in age from 9 to 19 and my 16 year old tests my patience soooooo much!!! I love him really, but is there an option to rehome children?!!!!

Dogs are so much easier!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry for hijacking the thread, but yes, you're quite right - they continue to draw on all your resources for a long time, don't they. Mine are 26 and 25, and I just worry about them (job security, living/surviving in London, affairs of the heart...) and try to keep the door to the Bank of Mum open if really necessary (I frequently remind them to remember me when they're older and the tables are turned!).

We just had a really nice walk to the shops (10 mins) and back - lots of sniffing, cheery 'let's go' and clicking. Met a lovely person who lives round the corner and her equally lovely 1 year old terrier. We're going to get together for a walk when we get back from E'burgh 

Toffin
x


----------



## fannywylde (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for all your comments, it's comforting to know I'm not the only one with a dog who does not particularly like walking! I hope she grows out of it and I can enjoy a pleasant walk soon! I'll have to take the kids out more as she is much more animated when they are there xx


----------

